# remote vbox through vnc?



## makimoto (Nov 23, 2011)

hi all

I've got a bit of problem with virtualbox.

Just to be sure:


```
[root@blackbox /]# cat /boot/loader.conf 
vboxdrv_load="YES"

[root@blackbox /]# grep -i vbox /etc/rc.conf 
vboxheadless_enable="YES"
vboxnet_enable="YES"
```

and so, the machine reports:


```
[root@blackbox /]# service -e | grep -i vbox
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/vboxnet
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/vboxheadless
```

So everything should be fine up to this point.

The host is headless, so the vms should be headless also. Apparently in FreeBSD ports we have the OSE version which only supports remote vnc connections. But:


```
[root@blackbox /usr/local/virtualbox_vms/solaris1]# VBoxHeadless -n -m 5900 -o mypass -s solaris1 
Oracle VM VirtualBox Headless Interface 4.0.12_OSE
(C) 2008-2011 Oracle Corporation
All rights reserved.

VBoxHeadless: error: Unknown option: '-n'
Usage:
   -s, -startvm, --startvm <name|uuid>   Start given VM (required argument)
   -v, -vrde, --vrde on|off|config       Enable (default) or disable the VRDE
                                         server or don't change the setting
   -e, -vrdeproperty, --vrdeproperty <name=[value]> Set a VRDE property:
                                         "TCP/Ports" - comma-separated list of ports
                                         the VRDE server can bind to. Use a dash between
                                         two port numbers to specify a range
                                         "TCP/Address" - interface IP the VRDE server
                                         will bind to
   -c, -capture, --capture               Record the VM screen output to a file
   -w, --width                           Frame width when recording
   -h, --height                          Frame height when recording
   -r, --bitrate                         Recording bit rate when recording
   -f, --filename                        File name when recording.  The codec
                                         used will be chosen based on the
                                         file extension
```

I've tried the advice given in this thread but I get:


```
[root@blackbox /usr/local/virtualbox_vms/solaris1]# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/vboxheadless restart  
Saving states for Virtual Machines:
                 solaris1 Not running?
Starting Virtual Machines:
                 solaris1 Unknown machine
[root@blackbox /usr/local/virtualbox_vms/solaris1]# ps aux | grep -i vbox
root     61783  0.0  0.0  3500  1052   6  S+    7:40PM   0:00.00 grep --color -i vbox
[root@blackbox /usr/local/virtualbox_vms/solaris1]#
```

So I'm lost and frankly rather confused. Also I cannot seem to be able to find a manpage for vbox?

Any help REALLY appreciated...


----------



## adamk (Nov 23, 2011)

When you built the virtualbox-ose port, did you enable VNC support?  And you can see, VNC=off is the default:

http://www.freshports.org/emulators/virtualbox-ose/

Adam


----------



## makimoto (Nov 23, 2011)

Actually, that was the problem! 
Will rebuild and report back...
Thanks!!!


----------



## makimoto (Nov 23, 2011)

I can confirm it works now (as expected)
Marking as solved thanks a lot adamk!

edit---
Apparently I can't mark it as solved...


----------

